# Листез



## Дако (20 Мар 2011)

Скажите пожалуйста, что такое листез и как его лечить? Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2011)

Листез-смещение.
Лечение-от ничего, до операции.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (21 Мар 2011)

Лечение: мануальная терапия, ЛФК, нормализация осанки.


----------

